# ملف رائع عن حواضن الأطفال وأنواعها.



## الأبلق الفرد (13 أكتوبر 2008)

:73:السلام عليكم هذا الملف الرائع عن حواضن الأطفال ، والدعاء لمهندسي الهندسة الطبية في جامعة دمشق على جهودهم المبذولة.


----------



## المسلم84 (13 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير...


----------



## اياد العبودي (13 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا...............


----------



## حسام حسن حسن (14 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا ليك
وربنا يجازيك عنا كل خير


----------



## ليدي لين (17 أكتوبر 2008)

فكرتها بسيطه وسهله


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (17 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## فهد الفهاد (18 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخوي الابلق على هذه الملفات الرائعه وجزاك الله خير


----------



## فهد الفهاد (18 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخوي الابلق على هذه الملفات الرائعه وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ahmed ezzat (18 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (21 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شــــكر


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (4 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررر و الله يخليك ويحفظك و يرعاك و يديمك و يجبر بخاطرك و بس خلاص عاد


----------



## waleed20067 (17 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوور بس الملفات فين


----------



## motikh (17 أكتوبر 2009)

أكثر من رائع مشكووووور


----------



## waleed20067 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

gzak allah 7'eer


----------



## همزة مهندس (30 أكتوبر 2009)

مجهود طيب تشكر عليه


----------



## sniper1975 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع .................بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم...


----------



## mohammad1024 (4 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عمروعايض (10 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي على 
هذي الملفات


----------



## glucose (16 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (30 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
مشكور يابش مهندس جزيل الشكر


----------



## maarekmaarek (1 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر على ه>ه الملفات الرائعة:20::20::20::20:


----------



## فلسفة مشاعر (3 ديسمبر 2009)

يا اخوان الملف مايتحمل معانا ليــه ..


----------



## hanan mohamed (3 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر على هذه المعلومات وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mtc.eng (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## maarekmaarek (6 ديسمبر 2009)

اود ن أضيف هذه المشاركة ايضاhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t166901.html


----------



## ahmad3284 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر أيها الأخ مع التمنيات لك بالتفوق الدائم


----------



## قققق (18 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## usa101 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووور


----------



## cabooo2 (1 يناير 2010)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## الديوان (2 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراَ ونفع الله بك الناس


----------



## saeedax (19 أبريل 2010)

يا شباب انا اخوكم في الله خريج تكنولوجيا اجهزه طبيه ومشروع تخرجي حضانة اطفال اتمنى تساعدوني انا دورت على تصميم الدائره حق الجهاز على النت بس ماقدرت اوصل لشي ومشكووورين


----------



## naser_sh (22 أبريل 2010)

its sooooooooo awesome


----------



## suzran (25 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## suzran (25 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم لكن المشكله فى الدوائر alarms, temp indicator عايزة اعرف الدوائر مهم جداااااا وضرورى


----------



## medapp (3 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم.
الملف ما يمفتح معي بعد تحميله و عم يعطيي انوا في خطاء بالملف.شو السبب?


----------



## محمد هاشم الطائى (3 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## mido_power2009 (7 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
من فضلكم انا عايزه اعرف انواع السينسور اللي بتكون في حاضنه الاطفال واماكنها فين
وليه موضوعه في الاماكن دي؟


----------



## أبو موئل (25 مايو 2010)

thank you very very much


----------



## blackhorse (30 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## kaka9888 (31 مايو 2010)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككورررينننننننن


----------



## Al-Captain (1 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا" على هذه المعلومات الجيدة


----------



## مهندسة جادة (1 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Tigris duaghter (4 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووور ع الملفات


----------



## mony89eng (5 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## العيون الدامعة (8 يوليو 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## e.berakdar (14 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يحفضك


----------



## loveeee83 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا كثيرررررررررررررررررر


----------



## yaseen.khbory (23 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على الجهود المبذولة


----------



## mohammed.madani (23 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس اجهزةطبية (24 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## صهيب الخضور (30 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا...............


----------



## shdadi (25 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً ووفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## BME ahmed yousef (9 مارس 2012)

عايز اعمل مركز حضانات الاطفال
وعايز اعرف ما هى الاجراءات المطلوبة 
وكيفية تصميم المركز


----------



## abo eyad (23 مارس 2012)

تسلم يا غالى ربنا يجازيك خير


----------



## حمزةشاور (27 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## طـلأل (27 مارس 2012)

الف شكر وجاري التحميل ,,,,


----------



## dane (4 أبريل 2012)

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووا


----------



## belal-alsharaa (12 أغسطس 2012)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## belal-alsharaa (13 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور باش مهندس


----------



## ayman70 (19 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## العيون الدامعة (7 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووور​


----------



## هدى هدهد (29 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohmmedalhukimi (22 مايو 2014)

شكران جزيلان الكتب
وجزاكم الله خير


----------

